
Persistent L2ARC Might Be Coming to ZFS on Linux - close04
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/02/zfs-on-linux-should-get-a-persistent-ssd-read-cache-feature-soon/
======
close04
[https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/pull/9582](https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/pull/9582)

